# Another squat saved by resistance(for now)



## Loaf (Oct 23, 2009)

Non-commercial house not evicted

Icon_article Published: Friday 23 October 2009 13:32 by Sna

Tagged as: eviction freeshop free_spaces
Neighbourhoods:

High court bailiffs turned up this morning but gave up seeing as the place
was barricaded, and supporters were present both outside and inside the
builidng.

About 7 people - including the lawyer of the Corporation of London who
deals with eviction cases ; and a number of high court bailifs - turned up
this morning to evict Non-Commercial house. The place was barricaded with
supporters both outside and inside the building.



The bailifs had come with tools, and were seen with ladders - but there
was no police present. They inspected the building, and walked around
looking for potential access points (or planning for their next eviction
attempt). They stayed around the building for quite a while, but
eventually left.

The Freeshop has now re-opened. I am not sure whether tonight's event is
still on (Dissident Island book launch event), though unless someone posts
something to the contrary I think it can be assumed that it will.


----------



## stove (Oct 24, 2009)

Sweet.


----------

